# help!



## ariel (Jun 13, 2002)

I am always getting panic attacks right before a trip. Does anyone else get that? It happened to me the last two trips I went on. I was fine before and then the day of the trip, I develop the typical symptoms. I'm always afraid this will happen. Is it all psychological?


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Maybe that is pretty normal when you are going on a trip and suffer from ibs. There is always the very rational fear of having an attack. Plus not being able to figure out when, or what factor, or factors, will trigger an ibs attack.My two cents is that anxiety goes down the more informed you make yourself (look up ibs and your particular symptoms, research possible treatments, be assertive about getting thorough gi testing. When you know you have done your homework and done everything you can to address the problem, and prepare ahead of time as to how you will deal with an attack while away, maybe GRADUALLY the anxiety will fade away. I have had this for 27 years and above is the only thing that eliminated my anxiety. Antidepressants just gave me anxiety plus the side effect consequences of the antidepressants.Good luck. Have a safe trip. Do something fun just for you on your trip. Remind yourself of all your positive qualities.


----------



## ariel (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for your warm wishes! I had a great time on my trip. I had moments when I felt the IBS kicking in but I tried to keep my mind off my pain. It really helped!


----------

